# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Counter-Strike 1.6 Red&Black

## kosovanr1

*Counter-Strike 1.6 Red&Black 2013
*-------------------------------------------
*Red&Black Gaming Community!
Create: 10/04/2013*
-------------------------------------------

*-Information:
* Protocol 48 Non-Steam Patch Version 44 
* SteamID Numeric not required CDKey
* The original character models and weapons Clean rip from original files
* Working in All Version of Windows (XP, VISTA, Win7 & Win8)
* Playable on LAN and Internet Mode
* NEW - Setti MasterServer ( Play Online in more than 10.000 Servers)
* NEW - zBots included (with sounds)
* NEW - Fonts (with size small & best quality)
* NEW - Design of BuyMenu 
* NEW - Spectator Banner 
* NEW - Commander Menu 
* NEW - FPS & Ping Booster 
* NEW - Icon Counter-Strike 1.6  Red&Black 
* NEW - The best Professional configuration commands
* NEW - Loading Game Banned 
* NEW - Game Startup Song
* NEW - Motd Logo with Full Dimension
* NEW - Macally GUI 2013 (Graphical User Interface) Pefect & full color design!
* Added - HLTV Models (for weapons fast switch)
* Added - dproto p47+p48 
* Added - More maps
* Added - NonForce Commander 
* Fixed - Wad's File 
* Fixed - Some Bugs 
* Removed - some .dll file
* Removed - Valve Half-Life Game mode
* Removed - OrangeBox 
*And have just: 236MB* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PHOTO SEE HERE: http://imgur.com/a/5IROU#0* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*VIDEO:*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Archon

ka mundesi ta gjesh "Call of duty 2" ??

----------


## kosovanr1

> ka mundesi ta gjesh "Call of duty 2" ??


http://redblack-gaming.weebly.com/ca...warfare-3.html ja ku e ka plako provoje eshte e testuare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Archon

> http://redblack-gaming.weebly.com/ca...warfare-3.html ja ku e ka plako provoje eshte e testuare


shume faleminderit
ta provojme nje here,,,  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kosovanr1

*SETUP UPDATE *30.04.2013 - Windows 8 e perkrah ket CS.* Dmth nuk keni probleme as n'Windows 8, kur e pata bo n'fillimi SETUP kom harru me ja shti file-et qe e perkrah (qe bon) n'Win 8, po tash pi shoh do qe po kan shum probleme, edhe e bona krejt hazer + 3MB ju kan shtu setup-it  :buzeqeshje:

----------

